# Colour predictions



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (May 9, 2014)

I know its too early to start this, but i have been dreaming about it for a year so lol

Mare, cream dun (i think it is possibly called dunalino in states?) possibly splash. Stallion silver black.

I get different results anytime i do the calculator cause i'm useless at it.


----------



## JAX (May 9, 2014)

What is mares base color? Red or black?


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (May 9, 2014)

Not sure. What do you mean?


----------



## chandab (May 10, 2014)

If cream dun is same as dunalino, then that would be palomino with dun. When you do the color calculator, enter palomino for mare and silver black for stallion. And, with those results, you get a 50% chance of each color also inheriting dun from the mare. HOpe that makes sense.


----------



##  (May 10, 2014)

If she's a dunalino, and he's silver black, here are the offspring probabilities:

6.25% -
Red Dun

6.25% -
Dunalino

6.25% -
Palomino

4.69% -
Bay Dun

4.69% -
Black

4.69% -
Buckskin

4.69% -
Dunskin

4.69% -
Grullo

4.69% -
Bay

4.69% -
Silver Bay

4.69% -
Smoky Grullo

4.69% -
Silver Bay Dun

4.69% -
Silver Black

4.69% -
Silver Buckskin

4.69% -
Silver Dunskin

4.69% -
Silver Grullo

4.69% -
Silver Smoky Black

4.69% -
Silver Smoky Grullo

4.69% -
Smoky Black

3.13% -
Chestnut

3.13% -
Red (Chestnut/Sorrel)


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (May 10, 2014)

Yes I get those results too. It's fingers crossed for buckskin or palomino! Lol

Would the splash be 50:50?


----------

